# Amazon PrimeDay



## rolandx (Jul 25, 2010)

Does anyone remember if any Kindles (E-readers or Fires) were on sale last year on primeday?


----------



## barryem (Oct 19, 2010)

i don't remember just what was on sale last Prime day but I did look the sale over and I found nothing of interest to me.  The next day the internet was buzzing about how poor a sale it was.  All the bloggers and tweeters seemed to agree there was nothing anyone was interested in.

It kind of became a thing for a couple of days discussing how disappointing it was and then people went on to other topics.

Who knows if it'll be that way again or if Amazon will decide, based on a lot of feedback, to do better this time.  It's anybody's guess.

I have a bit of cash saved.  I had saved for a laptop and then I bought a cheaper one than I'd planned.  So I'll be ready for it if they do have something of interest.

Barry


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

The Kindle Unlimited deal looks good.. up to 40% off. I've found so many books on KU. Not necessarily well-known authors, but good ones. 

I don't recall any Kindles on the Prime Day sale. It really was pathetic.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Based on this article from last year, Looks like they had the Basic Kindle for $30 off. I do not remember any other Kindle hardware deals being added later in the day, but I probably wouldn't now. I remember that they had the Echo, which was a very hot item at the time, for $50 off. Unfortunately the website was so overloaded that many people who wanted one, including me, could not order before the deal lapsed. The article says they also had discounts on one model of Fire, and on the Amazon TV stick.

http://appleinsider.com/articles/15/07/15/amazon-prime-day-kicks-off-with-49-kindle-79-kindle-fire-hd-7-24-fire-tv-stick


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

barryem said:


> i don't remember just what was on sale last Prime day but I did look the sale over and I found nothing of interest to me. The next day the internet was buzzing about how poor a sale it was. All the bloggers and tweeters seemed to agree there was nothing anyone was interested in.
> 
> It kind of became a thing for a couple of days discussing how disappointing it was and then people went on to other topics.
> 
> ...


Sure. Yeah. And yet -- Amazon said it was, overall, one of there best sales days EVER.  So even though "nobody" bought "anything" it was a HUGE success -- rivaling 'black Friday'. 

The thing is . . . many of the offers were limited time or limited quantity. So if you didn't get in early enough, you missed out. And there were, apparently, a lot of things that went quite quickly. So a LOT of people got great deals -- and a lot more missed out and cried 'sour grapes'.  That's my read on it, anyway.

They're already starting -- they have a special on KU going on right now, and have also announced a code to use to get $30 off when buying $150 worth of stuff with an Amazon Visa. Specials on movies and music as well.

I won't be at all surprised if some kindle device goes on special -- I doubt it'll be either the Voyage or Oasis, however. Echo was on sale last year; possibly the new Dot and Tap will get special treatment this year.


----------



## alarsen77 (May 28, 2016)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Sure. Yeah. And yet -- Amazon said it was, overall, one of there best sales days EVER.  So even though "nobody" bought "anything" it was a HUGE success -- rivaling 'black Friday'.
> 
> The thing is . . . many of the offers were limited time or limited quantity. So if you didn't get in early enough, you missed out. And there were, apparently, a lot of things that went quite quickly. So a LOT of people got great deals -- and a lot more missed out and cried 'sour grapes'.  That's my read on it, anyway.
> 
> ...


What is the special on KU? I don't see it anywhere.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

alarsen77 said:


> What is the special on KU? I don't see it anywhere.


It was available yesterday -- maybe that was it. Maybe it'll be back . . . just have to keep watching.


----------



## alarsen77 (May 28, 2016)

Ann in Arlington said:


> It was available yesterday -- maybe that was it. Maybe it'll be back . . . just have to keep watching.


Oh that sucks. I thought it was going on now as you had said. Oh well I will keep checking every day or maybe I will talk to someone at amazon and say that I missed it and see if there is anyway to get it still.


----------



## NightReader (Apr 25, 2010)

The way I read the KU deal, you couldn't have it if you've had a prepaid deal before.  I think that sort of stinks because I'm considering cancelling when my year is up if I can't have a yearly discount.  I really don't like monthly subscriptions.


----------



## alarsen77 (May 28, 2016)

NightReader said:


> The way I read the KU deal, you couldn't have it if you've had a prepaid deal before. I think that sort of stinks because I'm considering cancelling when my year is up if I can't have a yearly discount. I really don't like monthly subscriptions.


Well I haven't had a prepaid deal before. I just got my kindle a month ago so this would be my first, but that does stink. Why would they care how they are getting money from you? To me doing it that way would make you not even want to subscribe at a monthly rate. It would sure turn me off that's for sure.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

alarsen77 said:


> Well I haven't had a prepaid deal before. I just got my kindle a month ago so this would be my first, but that does stink. Why would they care how they are getting money from you? To me doing it that way would make you not even want to subscribe at a monthly rate. It would sure turn me off that's for sure.


It makes sense to me: If you're not sure about KU, the special deal may get you to buy in and commit. The hope of Amazon, of course, is that you'll just love KU and when your subscription ends you will automatically renew. In fact, unless you change it, that _will_ happen.

So, of course, they don't want to keep offering the 'new subscribers' special to people who are happy with the service, have a current subscription, and, presumably, are willing to pay full price.

It's possible that if you had been a subscriber and then stopped it, they might let you get the special rate if you now decide you want to give it another try. But it seems pretty clear that they won't let you have a special rate more than once.


----------



## rolandx (Jul 25, 2010)

Voyager 50 off . Picked one up after missing the sale earlier this year. Paperwhite and the newest Kindle are also on sale. Looking forward to reading on a dedicated e-reader again. I've been reading on my Fire for the last 2 years after getting rid of my DX.
But now the Finte case someone recommended is not available.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

$30 off Paperwhite:



Kindle Paperwhite E-reader - Black, 6" High-Resolution Display (300 ppi) with Built-in Light, Wi-Fi - Includes Special Offers

$50 off Voyage, as Rolandx said:



Kindle Voyage E-reader, 6" High-Resolution Display (300 ppi) with Adaptive Built-in Light, PagePress Sensors, Wi-Fi - Includes Special Offers

$30 off basic Kindle:

 
All-New Kindle E-reader - Black, 6" Glare-Free Touchscreen Display, Wi-Fi - Includes Special Offers

$80 off Fire HD10

 
Fire HD 10 Tablet, 10.1" HD Display, Wi-Fi, 16 GB - Includes Special Offers, Black


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Based on last year -- this is a 'while supplies last' thing . . . . if I recall correctly, they had set a maximum number they would sell at the Prime price and once they were sold, the price was back to normal.

AND . . . though you do have to be a Prime member to get the deal, I believe you can sign up and get 'em even if you're on your free trial month. Keeping in mind that, if you've EVER had a free trial month, you can't have another via the same account.

Also there's a special on KU -- 40% off if you've never had a special price subscription -- and a 3 month audible trial -- again, only good if you've never gotten one before.

There's also the $30 off if you charge $150 to your Amazon Visa today.


I'm totally considering ordering another Voyage as a spare -- but I totally don't need it and just got a new phone so . . . . probably shouldn't spend the money. But if I put it on my Amazon Visa it'll only cost $120, effectively.


----------



## nikkidog (Apr 8, 2016)

I am a monthly subscriber and was able to get the deal because I have not bought a prepaid plan.  You do have to pay the entire amount at once.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Also there's a special on KU -- 40% off if you've never had a special price subscription -- and a 3 month audible trial -- again, only good if you've never gotten one before.


I saw the 3 month audible trial and tried to find it again and haven't been able to find it?

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I saw the 3 month audible trial and tried to find it again and haven't been able to find it?
> 
> Betsy


Weird . . . . it's not coming up for me any more either.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

nikkidog said:


> I am a monthly subscriber and was able to get the deal because I have not bought a prepaid plan. You do have to pay the entire amount at once.


Yes -- for the KU deal, it's o.k. if you've only ever paid month to month. But if you've ever done a pre-paid plan -- where you pay it up front and are good for an extended time -- they won't let you do it again, I think. Whether you are NOW a month to month payer or no longer subscribe at all.

I can't test that, though, because I have about 6 months left on my year. FWIW, I don't plan to renew when it's up, but that's just me.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Is there a link to the KU deal?

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I'm totally considering ordering another Voyage as a spare -- but I totally don't need it and just got a new phone so . . . . probably shouldn't spend the money. But if I put it on my Amazon Visa it'll only cost $120, effectively.


[offtopic]Are you still interested in working a deal--my Voyage for your Oasis? One way or the other, we should do lunch![/offtopic]


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Is there a link to the KU deal?
> 
> Betsy


 Again . . . there was . . . . maybe it and the audible one aren't showing for me now as I'm not eligible for either?

Or . . . . . the KU one was there yesterday -- maybe it expired.

I think the key, in general, is: just keep checking, things may change.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> [offtopic]Are you still interested in working a deal--my Voyage for your Oasis? One way or the other, we should do lunch![/offtopic]


Yes! Very possibly! We SHOULD do lunch . . . . PM sent.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

*taps foot waiting for PM*

"Gee, the mail is slow today."


*Checking Prime Day deals while I wait.*


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> *taps foot waiting for PM*
> 
> "Gee, the mail is slow today."
> 
> ...


Sorry -- I was interrupted by a husband just as I was sending.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Sorry -- I was interrupted by a husband just as I was sending.


Yeah, my waiting was interrupted by a husband, too. 

Betsy


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

rolandx said:


> Voyager 50 off . Picked one up after missing the sale earlier this year. Paperwhite and the newest Kindle are also on sale. Looking forward to reading on a dedicated e-reader again. I've been reading on my Fire for the last 2 years after getting rid of my DX.
> But now the Finte case someone recommended is not available.


Sweet! This was the first email in my Gmail Inbox... so I ordered a Paperwhite to keep in my purse. I don't like to carry my Voyage in the general public because I fear something might happen to it. Technically, the PW only cost ME $18 as my gift card balance took care of everything else.

Adding the PW to my cart was a challenge though. I was using Chrome and I kept getting a "failure" message after choosing "Add to Cart". The message showed up on the actual product page beneath the button. I switched to my phone and got the same message but during the "keep trying" process it did finally add. I was kind of stressed out that the deal would sell out before I would actually get it added.  However, that worked and I was able to complete the checkout online. It did go from 16% to 17% sold while I was trying this. I see the white ones are on a waitlist. Although that could be also if they aren't available yet, I think.

I contemplated getting a basic Kindle for super cheap.. but I really like having that frontlight. It guarantees I'll be able to read wherever I am.


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

Hmmmm... now to go through my cover basket. I think I have an extra Amazon leather case somewhere.


----------



## readingril (Oct 29, 2010)

Is there a way to combine the Echo's $10 off with Amazon.com Rewards Visa Card Prime Day Offer: Get $30 off your purchase of $150 or more with the Amazon.com Rewards Visa Card. I see you have to use a code at checkout for the $30 "VISA30".  I'd consider an Oasis if that's possible.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

readingril said:


> Is there a way to combine the Echo's $10 off with Amazon.com Rewards Visa Card Prime Day Offer: Get $30 off your purchase of $150 or more with the Amazon.com Rewards Visa Card. I see you have to use a code at checkout for the $30 "VISA30". I'd consider an Oasis if that's possible.


Only way to know is to try. But I'd sort of doubt it -- usually they don't let you use two promos at once. And if you have to order via the Echo to get the $10, I don't see when you'd have the opportunity to use the VISA30 code at checkout.


----------



## readingril (Oct 29, 2010)

Yeah I doubt it would work. And if I tried it and it failed I'd probably end up losing the $10 off Echo offer to use on something else. 

Still looking... can't see anything I really want! And I want to save $10! LOL


----------



## GBear (Apr 23, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Only way to know is to try. But I'd sort of doubt it -- usually they don't let you use two promos at once. And if you have to order via the Echo to get the $10, I don't see when you'd have the opportunity to use the VISA30 code at checkout.


I just bought the Echo at $50 off, which put it under the $150 amount to use the VISA30 code (as I understood it, didn't try though, to make sure it wouldn't apply). But I added a FireStick with Voice to the order to put it back over $150 so I could apply the VISA30 code. With the Fire Stick on sale for $35, it meant I was only paying $5 more to get it. So I'm happy in thinking I got a deal...


----------



## FierceDeityLink (Jul 8, 2016)

GBear said:


> So I'm happy in thinking I got a deal...


It's okay I guess. I'm glad I got the Echo when it was $99 and the Fire TV stick when it was $20. I guess they're never going to go that low again otherwise I'd probably get another Echo.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

GBear said:


> I just bought the Echo at $50 off, which put it under the $150 amount to use the VISA30 code (as I understood it, didn't try though, to make sure it wouldn't apply). But I added a FireStick with Voice to the order to put it back over $150 so I could apply the VISA30 code. With the Fire Stick on sale for $35, it meant I was only paying $5 more to get it. So I'm happy in thinking I got a deal...


I agree! Assuming they're things you wanted.  My calculation is that full price the two would have cost $230 but with the specials you got 'em both for $135 (exclusive of any sales tax). That's a total savings of just over 40%!  Woo Hoo!



FierceDeityLink said:


> It's okay I guess. I'm glad I got the Echo when it was $99 and the Fire TV stick when it was $20. I guess they're never going to go that low again otherwise I'd probably get another Echo.


Yeah, I got 'em both at that price, but didn't want either one, so I sold 'em on to others who'd only been allowed to buy one each at the release price.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I am getting confused now with all the different Prime day threads we have in different sections. 

If you don't mind refurb, you can get a refurb Voyage for $129 as they are also on sale for Prime. 
Let me see if I can find the right link. Yes, this is the link to wifi with offers.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

Has Kindle Unlimited been cheaper than this in the past? Not sure if "up to 40% off" is the best deal they've had.

6 Months: $59.94 - *Now $44.95*
12 Months: $119.88 - *Now $80.32*
24 Months: $239.76 - *Now $143.86 *


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

CS said:


> Has Kindle Unlimited been cheaper than this in the past? Not sure if "up to 40% off" is the best deal they've had.
> 
> 6 Months: $59.94 - *Now $44.95*
> 12 Months: $119.88 - *Now $80.32*
> 24 Months: $239.76 - *Now $143.86 *


Weeeelllllll . . . . . . it's the best deal they have _now_.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Weeeelllllll . . . . . . it's the best deal they have _now_.


Well, yeah, obviously.  But something like this is a "luxury" purchase, so if it's been cheaper in the past, I'd rather wait for it to inevitably dip back down to that price. I'm in no rush.


----------



## readingril (Oct 29, 2010)

Still haven't used the Echo $10 off order, but I did buy the smart plug thingie that's Echo compatible. 

from my Galaxy S6


----------



## alarsen77 (May 28, 2016)

I was kind of hoping that the premium leather voyage cover would go on sale for prime day.


----------



## etexlady (May 27, 2009)

If I understand correctly I cannot get the KU deal because I have a currently active KU membership. I wanted to extend the membership for another year but now I guess I'll just let it expire.  I think their rule stinks.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

etexlady said:


> If I understand correctly I cannot get the KU deal because I have a currently active KU membership. I wanted to extend the membership for another year but now I guess I'll just let it expire. I think their rule stinks.


Are you on month to month payments?
Or do you have a prepaid long-term membership?

If on a month to month, have you EVER had a prepaid membership?

The key is the prepaid membership. If you've never done that before, you should be able to get it now. If you have -- even if it's expired and you're now on month to month -- you won't be able to.


----------



## Patricia (Dec 30, 2008)

I also bought the smart plug and a $50 gift card to get the $10 credit.  I think I'm going to try Audible.  I've been toying with the idea for awhile anyway.  And I'm trying to figure out what to order with my $10 credit from Alexa.


----------



## GBear (Apr 23, 2009)

alarsen77 said:


> I was kind of hoping that the premium leather voyage cover would go on sale for prime day.


I did actually check that out, too, when I saw the Voyage on sale. If it had been, I might have pulled the trigger on the Voyage. I think the Voyage with the premium cover is my current dream device (rather than the Oasis). But my PW2 is perfectly wonderful, so I'm kind of glad that Amazon didn't add that extra temptation of the cover.


----------



## GBear (Apr 23, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I agree! Assuming they're things you wanted.  My calculation is that full price the two would have cost $230 but with the specials you got 'em both for $135 (exclusive of any sales tax). That's a total savings of just over 40%!  Woo Hoo!


The Echo is a birthday gift for our daughter, who may or may not appreciate it. But I knew I wanted to buy it and had my fingers crossed for a sale, and probably would have bought it with the VISA30 promo even if it hadn't been discounted.

I then started looking for something else to put me back over the $150 price and get the VISA30 discount, since I only needed to spend $20 to get $30 off. The Voyage was awfully tempting, but spending a net $5 to try the Fire Stick with Voice seemed to make more sense, even if I'm not sure whether we'll love it or not.


----------



## etexlady (May 27, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Are you on month to month payments?
> Or do you have a prepaid long-term membership?
> 
> If on a month to month, have you EVER had a prepaid membership?
> ...


Yeah, I bought the discounted prepaid membership last November. In fact, I bought two, one for me and one as a gift. I had not had a KU membership before so I didn't pay attention to any restrictions, if there were any, at that time. Maybe someday they will offer a discount for those who have tried KU before.


----------



## readingril (Oct 29, 2010)

I finally settled on something to buy via the Echo... a portable Bluetooth speaker for the bedroom to pair with the "tuna can" as my hubby calls it. I read it out loud very carefully "AmazonBasics Portable Bluetooth Speaker - Black", alas, it could only offer me the blue version. I figured it would be reduced from $39.99 to $29.99 and was a bit confused when Alexa told me it would cost $15.90.

Took a look at the breakdown and saw there were two discounts!

(AmazonBasics Portable Bluetooth Speaker - Blue Item(s) Subtotal: $39.99
Shipping & Handling: $0.00
Alexa on Prime Day: -$10.00
Alexa on Prime Day: -$14.99
  -----
Total before tax: $15.00
Estimated tax to be collected: $0.90
Gift Card Amount: -$15.90

Didn't pay a thing, actually, since it was on a gift card! Woohoo!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Cool!  I haven't found anything that I want enough to get through Alexa yet....

Betsy


----------



## barryem (Oct 19, 2010)

I'm charging the battery as I type on my new Drone, ordered through Alexa.  It was $50 and I got it for $15.  It arrived half an hour ago and I hate that I have to wait till it's charged to try it.  All my neighbors are hanging around waiting for the maiden flight as well.  You don't get a lot of drones in retirement homes. 

We have a lady here who's constantly accusing me of just about anything she can think of.  No-one takes her seriously, including me, and I find her kind of amusing.  My hope is that I can have my drone follow her around as she walks her dogs and film everything, and then play the videos on the computer in our recreation area.  It should be fun. 

Barry


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Cool! I haven't found anything that I want enough to get through Alexa yet....
> 
> Betsy


Can you gift something with your Alexa order? I want that Cuinsinart Griddler for $40 but don't have an Echo. Can we talk??


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

crebel said:


> Can you gift something with your Alexa order? I want that Cuinsinart Griddler for $40 but don't have an Echo. Can we talk??


I don't know....PM me.

Betsy


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I don't know....PM me.
> 
> Betsy


PM sent.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Cool! I haven't found anything that I want enough to get through Alexa yet....


Me neither! For some reason this irritates me rather than makes me glad I won't be spending at least ten bucks after discount....


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

The Hooded Claw said:


> Me neither! For some reason this irritates me rather than makes me glad I won't be spending at least ten bucks after discount....


Me too, lol! I just ordered the Tap sling, but it doesn't qualify for the discount. I'd really like to use that discount!


----------



## FierceDeityLink (Jul 8, 2016)

If you want to buy something else through Alexa for the discount: buy it first on their website, then order it through Alexa (it will come up first when you search for it), then cancel the original order. Make sure it's shipped AND sold by Amazon to get $10 off otherwise you'll just get a $10 gift card/credit.


----------



## nikkidog (Apr 8, 2016)

FierceDeityLink said:


> If you want to buy something else through Alexa for the discount: buy it first on their website, then order it through Alexa (it will come up first when you search for it), then cancel the original order. Make sure it's shipped AND sold by Amazon to get $10 off otherwise you'll just get a $10 gift card/credit.


You don't have to buy something before you order it thru Echo. You do have to add it to your shopping list thru the Alexa app and then order it. Just for future reference.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

nikkidog said:


> You don't have to buy something before you order it thru Echo. You do have to add it to your shopping list thru the Alexa app and then order it. Just for future reference.


I *think* FierceDietyLink was saying that one could get an additional $10 (supposedly one-time) Alexa discount that way. I didn't try it, so don't know.

Betsy


----------



## FierceDeityLink (Jul 8, 2016)

nikkidog said:


> You don't have to buy something before you order it thru Echo. You do have to add it to your shopping list thru the Alexa app and then order it. Just for future reference.


I was just talking about the discount where you *had to* order it through the Echo (and didn't want their featured Echo deals like the Cuisinart or drone).

If you tried searching for something specific, it would only give you the first few results and have trouble understanding most things. But if you had previously ordered the item, it would recommend it first: allowing you to place the order through the Echo.

Otherwise, it would just add it to your shopping list which didn't count.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Yes - Alexa did fine in my profile when I asked her to buy SuperFeet (insoles) but when I tried to order a pair for DH in his profile, she couldn't find what I was looking for.  I ordered the ones he currently has so he didn't have a previous order for her to look at.  I can see that being helpful when I remember stuff like cat food, but I wish I could specifiy a different payment method for Alexa purchases because my allowance account is my default and I don't buy cat food out of it.


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

I attempted to make to purchases on prime day using the amazon visa30 discount code. $30 off of $150 purchase. But both time I got an code expired notice and gave up. Today I received an email from Amazon saying they noticed this had occurred ( I didn't bother to call or email, I just gave up trying). Amazon visa put a $30 gift card on my account. Anyone else have this happen?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

LauraB said:


> I attempted to make to purchases on prime day using the amazon visa30 discount code. $30 off of $150 purchase. But both time I got an code expired notice and gave up. Today I received an email from Amazon saying they noticed this had occurred ( I didn't bother to call or email, I just gave up trying). Amazon visa put a $30 gift card on my account. Anyone else have this happen?


Wow, that's cool. Love Amazon's CS!


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Wow, that's cool. Love Amazon's CS!


Me too!


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

LauraB said:


> I attempted to make to purchases on prime day using the amazon visa30 discount code. $30 off of $150 purchase. But both time I got an code expired notice and gave up. Today I received an email from Amazon saying they noticed this had occurred ( I didn't bother to call or email, I just gave up trying). Amazon visa put a $30 gift card on my account. Anyone else have this happen?


Me too & I've already spent it!


----------



## Muffinhead (Jul 15, 2016)

I found a refurb Kindle Touch 7th gen on Amazon for $30. That is what brought me here to this forum. Now that I have it I keep wondering if I should have saved my money and gotten a Paperwhite instead.

In any case, I love to read and I left paper books behind years ago. After lugging around a four pound hardcover book I decided that ebooks are the only way to go.


----------

